

Ask HN: IT or HR? - mshenoy4573

Well I do not mean to sound dumb here. 
But I am looking for opinions just in case anyone else has been in a situation like this.
I am a fresh Graduate in Computer science. 
I have been job hunting for quiet a while in the IT industry but I have a unforeseen opportunity in an HR related job which my friend offered to me in his company.
Now If I take this opportunity up I tend to think that I would never go back to IT ever again. But I would still like to be associated with something IT related probably take up some certification but  again will the certification be any good without hands on experience. I want to this this HR job as I would eventually be a partner in this company and not have a desk job.
But I still stand confused. Any comments are appreciated.
======
protomyth
Barring weird stuff, take the job. "Never" sometimes happens, and it will give
you a perspective few in IT have. Also, you can do fun IT projects as a hobby.

~~~
mshenoy4573
On the topic of fun IT projects I did think about Freelancing...but again do
inexperienced people get freelancing jobs ? I would jump at such an
opportunity . Thanks for the comment though.

~~~
protomyth
If you have a primary job, it is probably safer / better to just do your own.
Pick something simple (e.g. small website, iphone/ipad app) and play.

~~~
mshenoy4573
true...I am not much of a coder but I believe I can dedicate time to training
at least I wont be jobless

~~~
macros
I'm curious as to how you finish a CS program without learning to be at least
a partially decent coder?

------
dctoedt
Might be an entrée into management, where your IT background could give you a
leg up.

